# Landlord wants me to move out so he can move in



## J7B (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi 
My contract is about to expire in a little over a month. The landlord wants me to move out since he says he wants to move in. I have been in the property for nearly a year.

From my understanding I have the option of a second year under RERA, he says that the contract isn't registered as as such it doesn't count??

Does anyone have any ideas at all? Many thanks…..


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

If he wants to move in, he has to give you 12 months notice from the end of your current contract! He hasn't given you the required 3 months of any changes as it should state in your contract - no, no, no - don't stand for this. He's probably just trying to get you out so he can rent at a higher price.

Doesn't matter if the contract is registered or not - although you should take responsibility and do it yourself.

He's pulling a fast one.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

did you register in rera ? do u have ejari? if you do i think you can take it up with them...


----------



## J7B (Oct 14, 2013)

No its not registered with Ejari…. and they say because its not registered that the rules don't apply. I didn't realise at the time about Ejari….


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

J7B said:


> No its not registered with Ejari&#133;. and they say because its not registered that the rules don't apply. I didn't realise at the time about Ejari&#133;.


I think you can still register it as long as the lease is valid.


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

Register it with Ejari. do you know your Landlord's passport number?


----------



## J7B (Oct 14, 2013)

No I don't have his passport details… Im sure if I ask he will smell a rat! If I don't have the Ejari am I still able to stop this? I was a little nieve when I rented, since I was used to the rental market in the UK


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I have read here that you still have rights, even if your contract isn't registered. I would go down to RERA and have a quick chat with them. They can point you in the right direction. As I see it, it's the LAW! registered or not. 

Get in touch with RERA - once they tell you the landlord is wrong, tell this to landlord and sign the new lease with ZERO rent increase and ZERO changes to the current contract. Any changes to the contract must be submitted 3 months before expiration.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

you must have been given a copy of the landlords passport otherwise how did you get DEWA connected??

Check your paperwork - it will probably be in there.


----------



## J7B (Oct 14, 2013)

The problem is he is the new landlord, the property has changed hands.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Visp said:


> Register it with Ejari. do you know your Landlord's passport number?


Sorry to hijack this thread. I've just taken out a lease and want to avoid this problem. The landlord gave me a copy of the least and I went to DEWA to get everything connected (which it has been).

However, I'm a little bit worried as I've not been to register my lease with Ejari. My landlord did give me a completed signed form to take to DEWA so I didn't need to fill any details in there - just gave them a copy of the rental contract and my passport.

I probably should look on the sticky thread but am being a bit lazy and as this was dicussed here I thought I'd ask the question.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

J7B said:


> The problem is he is the new landlord, the property has changed hands.


Ah ok, well this information helps! The old landlord should have made the new owner aware that there was a sitting tenant in the property. The new owner CANNOT kick you out. He has to honour the current rental agreement and still give you 12 months notice that he wants to move in.

What the old owner should have done, was give you 12 months notice when he told you he was seeling the property.

You're still entitled to stay and have your contracted renewed under the old terms.

Call RERA and I bet they pretty much say the same thing.


----------

